# Making a nakiri...any tips?



## Beau Nidle (Aug 4, 2020)

As the title says, I'm making a nakiri as a test and to try out a new knife shape. I've never even held a nakiri before, so any tips on what makes a good one?


----------



## juice (Aug 4, 2020)

> Making a nakiri...any tips?


----------



## Beau Nidle (Aug 4, 2020)

juice said:


>


I wondered who'd be first to spot it.


----------



## inferno (Aug 4, 2020)

i think most of them are not much tapered, if at all. 
i think most of them try to get some weight up front. 
180-200g-ish for a 170mm is not uncommon i guess. whereas a santoku of similar size is around 120-170g or so.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Beau Nidle said:


> Making a nakiri...any tips?



Sorry bro, Nakiri = No Tips


----------



## juice (Aug 4, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> Sorry bro, Nakiri = No Tips


If anyone can do a Nakiri with a tip, it's you.

Maybe made from a frying pan from a famous maker, or something - a DeBuyer Nakiri, maybe


----------



## cotedupy (Aug 4, 2020)

Beau Nidle said:


> As the title says, I'm making a nakiri as a test and to try out a new knife shape. I've never even held a nakiri before, so any tips on what makes a good one?



Some info on my Blenheim F Nakiri (which I love): 150mm blade, 184g total. Balance is at a pinch grip, tho you could put it a bit further forward if you wanted I imagine. And as inferno said above- very little distal taper.

Mine does have a little curve to the blade, which lets my wife go for rocking chops too, tho I'd be equally happy with one that's basically flat.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 5, 2020)

If most nakiris have very little distal taper, then most are not good nakiris in my book. I like the strong distal taper on my Itinomonn, just measured 4.1mm at the handle, and 1.4mm at the tip of the spine. Personally I prefer the balance this way, feels centered when holding it in a pinch grip. I don't like a heavier tip on a nakiri - that would be more like a cleaver. More importantly, the blade above the tip should be as thin as possible to avoid wedging when dicing onions and the like.

Other things I like - ideal size would be roughly 180mm x 55mm, a flat edge profile with a subtle upwards sweep in the last 1/4 towards the tip, and a rounded tip with a short radius. Call me crazy, but I don't like the Jiro style nakiris with sharp points - they're more like misproportioned cleavers than nakiris.

tl;dr the ideal for me is a Sanjo-style 180mm nakiri


----------



## AT5760 (Aug 5, 2020)

If I were going to make a nakiri, I’d buy a Wat, use the heck out of it, and then ask my self - what could be better? 2 caveats, I don’t own one and have no frickin clue how to make a knife. Good luck with your project!


----------



## Beau Nidle (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks guys, that's all helpful stuff!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 5, 2020)

I just finished up a nakiri last week.
I will take some weight measurements this evening when I get home.

Like others mentioned.
A flat profile until the last 20-25% to a slight upsweep belly.
50+mm height.
Distal taper is a preference on a nakiri...some people like a thin front end and some like a nakiri a bit more forward heavy.
I would definitely recommend a 3/4 to full height grind as a nakiris sole purpose is to murder all vegetables with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Aug 5, 2020)

That would be great, thanks!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Dhoff (Aug 6, 2020)

Buy a gyotu, break of the tip and presto! some sandpaper if you are into fit and finish.


----------



## RDalman (Aug 6, 2020)

Don't make the "flat" section of the profile dead flat... Common mistake. Put it on your bench if bench is decently flat and feel the profile. But also I think it's really worth alot to handle some nakiris first, to "feel" a reasonable edge profile, and you will also probably have ~10 tiny detail "aha-s".


----------

